# Leggibilita' forum - lista dei tag

## fedeliallalinea

Lista dei tag da utilizzare

[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Conf] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[HW] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[Devel] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione

[Discussione] -> discussioni in generale (es. wm, cflags,..)

[Utilizzo] -> Per problemi di runtime, situazioni tipo "il programmaX a un certo punto si blocca con quest'errore che faccio" e simili

[Howto] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tip] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage (solo nuovi ebuild, non richieste di ebuild)

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[FreeBSD] -> topic su gentoo on Freebsd

[MacOsX] -> topic su gentoo on MacOsX (ovvero portage che gira sotto MacOsX)

[Paludis] -> Il programma non ufficiale alternativo a emerge

[TOOL] -> topic che propone un nuovo tool per la comunità gentoo

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic

Oltre a questi tag c'e' anche il tag [Risolto] o [Ok] (se non ci sta risolto) che si mette quando si arriva alla risoluzione di un problema

Per problemi riguardanti a questi tag, o solo per discussioni, si puo' postare qua.

----------

